# FreeBSD complains about acpi not releasing control



## lockfile (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on my P4C800-E Deluxe P4 system. When I boot up from the 8.1 DVD, I hit Option "2" to do boot via safe mode. It starts booting, until it gets to ACPI functionality. First the kernel complains of "Waiting for BIOS to release control," then "acpi0: power button (fixed) [SYSTEM HANG]. And the install halts.

In Penguin. I found an option that allows me to boot without safe mode by using the kernel option "edd=off." That option enables a workaround for the lack of an Embedded Controller Description Table (EDCT) in the BIOS. So, basically this is a known BIOS bug that has a workaround by enabling a switch in the kernel.

How can I enable a similar workaround in Loader so I can get my FreeBSD installed?


----------



## lockfile (Nov 20, 2010)

OK I think I found it. I have two options I think. There is the hint.acpi.1.disabled and the debug.acpi.disabled ec options.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 20, 2010)

Is this solved?


----------



## lockfile (Nov 22, 2010)

Dutch give me a couple of hours?



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Is this solved?


----------



## lockfile (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm giving up on it. I think its a hardware fault and not FreeBSD. This box works with Penguin only because I poked, prodded, and picked a set of options that would get it working. A BIOS update literally crippled my P4 system. But I managed to keep it working with the proper options to get the system to boot but I'm not that proficient with FreeBSD to work around my hardware errors: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe board with ver.1023 BIOS.


----------

